# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عاااااجل رسميا المريخ يوقع

## مرتضي دياب

*عقد مباراة البايرن
المريخ موبايل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ناس يجرو المستشفيات يورونا الحاصل هههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود إدريس

*الله اكبر الله اكبر تبت يدا المستحيل
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ناس يجرو المستشفيات يورونا الحاصل هههههه



تسلم ياغالي مرتضي للخبر الجميل
*

----------


## ezzeo

*تم توقيع عقد مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ الالماني ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء فى نادي السد بحضور الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر والعقيد صديق على صالح عضو مجلس الادارة ووممثل  الشركة وعدد من مسؤولي نادي السد وعدد من اقطاب روابط المريخ فى قطر , وتم الاتفاق على كافة التافصيل ومناقشت الحملة الاعلامية والملصقات والتذاكر  .
ووعلي هامش التوقيع قام وفد المريخ بجولة فى استاد السد لتفقد المنشاءات برفقة مسؤولي النادي , كما قام وفد المريخ بزيارة كونكورد والتامين على نزول البعثة فى الفندق , وقد تمت دعوة الوفد لحضور مباراة قطر والسعودية فى بطولة غرب اسيا - See more at: http://www.alzawia.net/news/node/831....dPpeqLN2.dpuf
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله ياشباب كترتو الشغله على الصفيراب ديل 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*رسميا: المريخ يوقع عقد مباراة بايرن ميونخ

تم توقيع عقد مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ الالماني ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء فى نادي السد بحضور الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر والعقيد صديق على صالح عضو مجلس الادارة ووممثل  الشركة وعدد من مسؤولي نادي السد وعدد من اقطاب روابط المريخ فى قطر , وتم الاتفاق على كافة التافصيل ومناقشت الحملة الاعلامية والملصقات والتذاكر  .
ووعلي هامش التوقيع قام وفد المريخ بجولة فى استاد السد لتفقد المنشاءات برفقة مسؤولي النادي , كما قام وفد المريخ بزيارة كونكورد والتامين على نزول البعثة فى الفندق , وقد تمت دعوة الوفد لحضور مباراة قطر والسعودية فى بطولة غرب اسيا . - See more at: http://www.alzawia.net/news/node/831....dPpeqLN2.dpuf
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا عزالدين علي الأخبار الترد الروح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياربي لسه في متشككين
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*وجع شديييييييد للوصايفة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*آها صدقتم يا صفراب ولا لسع ..... ناس عندها كمية حقد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خلاص يا صفراب ارفعوا الراية البيضاء الصفوة لا يكذبون ولا يتجملون وانتظروا الزعيم يوم 9 على القنوات العالمية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ههههههههههههههههاي
كان مغالطنا وما مصدقنا أسأل الشجرة  الرامية فوق بيتنا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مورتا
وش االخير
 جبت المغص للناس المنتظرة التأجيل والالغاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
تسلم ياحبيب 
ولا نامت اعين الحاقدين والشامتين
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*خبر خير 
ومغص
عذبنى يا بايرن
واغلبنى يا بايرن
خلى الوصيف يعاين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحمد لله . . . أها بعد كدا ناس محمد عبدالماجد بقولوا شنو
*

----------


## زول هناك

*خبر سعيد الله يسعدكم  المريخ العالمي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوما مريخنا صانع الفرح الحقيقي
                        	*

----------

